# Still no pedal after bleeding '93 240SX



## Actionclaw (Feb 23, 2005)

Please see my post over in NissanForums.com > Technical > Suspension & Brakes > Still no pedal after bleeding '93 240SX

_Thanks in advance for any help_​


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From your lengthly description of the problem, I would probably replace the master cylinder.

The 240SX FSM outlines these bleeding steps: 

1 - Fully depress the brake pedal several times.
2 - With brake pedal depressed, open the bleeder valve to let out air.
3 - Close bleeder valve.
4 - Release brake pedal.
5 - Repeat steps 1 thru 4 until clear fluid comes out.

Sequence of caliper bleeding:
Left rear caliper -> Right rear caliper -> Left front caliper -> Right front caliper


----------

